# Wheelarch Plastic



## WarrenJ (Jul 17, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a product to be used on wheelarch plastic?

Not a clue what to use. I'm sure there's a cleaner out there to use, also what sealant?


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

A good apc of your choice would be great . & some 303 Protectant would be good also .


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Chemical Guys Bare Bones is garbage. 

Lasts a couple of days if you're lucky.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=213692


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

rf860 said:


> Chemical Guys Bare Bones is garbage.
> 
> Lasts a couple of days if you're lucky.


To be fair, most dressings in the wheel arches only appear to last a coupe of days...


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

AGRE said:


> To be fair, most dressings in the wheel arches only appear to last a coupe of days...


I'd be the first one to agree thank you :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I clean them with AS G101 and dress with Highstyle, seems to last a while and helps keep the arches cleaner.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Any tips for removing tar from wheel arch plastics? 
Mike


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Tardis!


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

rf860 said:


> Chemical Guys Bare Bones is garbage.
> 
> Lasts a couple of days if you're lucky.


That's strange ,I find it lasts a couple of weeks no problem . I wash with APC first, my favourite arch dressing. Really darkens them.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Cannot find the reference but I am sure someone was using the Bilt Hamber UC wax and getting very good durability.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

LeeH said:


> Tardis!


You sure? Thought it would be a bit strong for plastics 

Mike


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Tardis works fine


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

Was sure I'd read somewhere it was'nt a good idea on plastic,I'll give it a wee go on a bit and see then.
Thanks :thumb:
Mike


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

mike41 said:


> Was sure I'd read somewhere it was'nt a good idea on plastic,I'll give it a wee go on a bit and see then.
> Thanks :thumb:
> Mike


Tardis should be fine, as long as it doesn't dry out, and you don't rub to hard and rinse thoroughly. Usually apply and agitate with an old microfibre...

Wouldn't recommend tardis on exterior plastics tho, just in case it does stain. I tend to use Tar X as its a natural product without solvents.... :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Scrub clean with shampoo or APC, then dress with CarPro PERL.


----------

